# KA24DET why not legal?



## Koreanbounca (Aug 9, 2009)

Why is the KA24DET illegal, or is the Ka24de-turbo legal in Virginia? Thanks, I couldn't find any answers.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the emissions testing in your state doesn't require a visual inspection of the engine compartment and your 240SX is an S13 which doesn't use OBD-II, then the car should pass. If the car is an S14 with OBD-II and the emissions testing equipment plugs into the OBD-II connector, then the car will fail; also if the facility does visual checking of the engine compartment, the car will fail.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

pretty much what rogo said. what year do you have? if its 95 or older - no worries.
just make sure theres a cat in place or you will fail the visual no matter what.
my 91 hatch has an sr, which is definitely not legal and has no emissions equipment anywhere except for the cat. it passes every time.


----------

